# Sweet lips fish helpp :(



## deverrss

i have a sweetlips fish that i got a week ago. he was put into the QT and was doing great! only problem was the feeding so we bought live food for him today. but today my dad also wanted to turn the QT tank into jst a regular tank so we bought sand and everything we needed. well the sand was everywhere and still hasnt settled its been about 5 hours but its getting there. but when it was still very cloudy in the tank my dad put the sweetlips in. i knew it was a bad idea but he didnt care and maybe an hour ago i went to check on it and it was jst kinda floating around upside down or did flips? basically letting the water take him around. he was still breathing and sometimes trying to swim upright. right now he's in the other tank in a tub looking container. he's still breathing and once in awhile is trying to swim. sorry for so much writing but i was wondering if he's like that b.c my dad put him into a tank that wasnt ready and got a bunch of sand in his lungs..gills..body? idk :/ and is there anything i can do? i hate to see it like this..its like a slow death


----------



## mollies

YOu may loose him. but take and mix up sum salt water to what you have in the tank. put him in ther c if that helps or try and put him in the tank you were going to put him in. if he dont get better in 5 min then hes probaly not going to make it. thats all i would do. sorry.


----------



## deverrss

yeah he didnt make it. he started doing this weird shaking a lot and then go still then do it again. that was at midnight when i had to go to bed and he was dead early this morning :/ what do i feed ghost shrimp?? the ones i bought the sweetlips died this morning too. i didnt know what they needed to eat.


----------



## mollies

All of my shrimp just eat the alge in the tank. and left overs on the bottom. I dont feed them any thing speciale. Was the fish in an QT tank or in a main tank? If you could explaine your tanks. That would help out alot. Like how long they have ben up and running if you have test kits. Ect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasfur

For the purpose of future fish selections....

Sweet Lips are overwhelmingly difficult to keep alive in captivity. They do not ship well, do not acclimate well, rarely eat, and are super sensitive to any change in water conditions. In fact, I would not hesitate to say that this fish can not be kept alive inside an aquarium for any reasonable period of time.

What size tank do you have? Equipment? Tank mates? I would be happy to recommend some suitable fish options.


----------

